# Core Aerator for home use



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Can anyone recommend an aerator that's not 1000's of dollars? I don't mind if it's not too wide so long as it's powered. Really hated having to rent a trailer and machine last year.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

You should try Liquid aerate


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

thesouthernreelmower said:


> You should try Liquid aerate


@thesouthernreelmower Yeah I think I will certainly try that. I worry about a couple areas that are super compacted and grass is a bit thin.

ps. The "Edging" video you made is awesome. I especially loved the area close to the sidewalk where you mowed high around the covers. Seriously beautiful lawn.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I can't remember who posted this before, but I got it from here. Go to Home Depo's main page, scroll to bottom. Click on truck & tool rental. Then scroll to bottom, click on used tools for sale, type in zip. Then click on lawn & garden.


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Jeff20 said:


> I can't remember who posted this before, but I got it from here. Go to Home Depo's main page, scroll to bottom. Click on truck & tool rental. Then scroll to bottom, click on used tools for sale, type in zip. Then click on lawn & garden.


@silvercymbal mentioned this :thumbup:


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I cannot recommend as I have never used it, but have you seen the Troy Bilt FLEX system? Looks interesting... would be curious to hear if anyone has any experience w/ it. I could also see it being an expensive gimmick.

"POWER BASE" is $400 . https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/flex-power-base
"PLUG AERATOR" is another $150 . https://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/flex-plug-aerator

Edit: Looks like a few owners over here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2245&p=57550&hilit=Troy+Bilt+FLEX#p57550

Not sure if any of them picked up the Aerator. But this could be a decent sub $1k option with the upside of other attachments.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

^ very interesting! 2 inch core is a bit small but for the price, not bad.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Jeff20 said:


> I can't remember who posted this before, but I got it from here. Go to Home Depo's main page, scroll to bottom. Click on truck & tool rental. Then scroll to bottom, click on used tools for sale, type in zip. Then click on lawn & garden.


They don't have it in my area, but seriously thanks for posting that. Had no idea HomeDepot sold used equipment. I bookmarked the page and I'll check it now and then!


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

have the troy bilt flex aerator.not really impressed.it probably gets 1" plugs for me.its actually more usefull if your renovating.it loosens up dirt and holes are minimal so it creates nice seeding area.the dethatcher works great but it is pricey.well built machine.starts first pull and I only use it a couple times a year.i would by the mower for the hell of it but bag is 200$ dollars.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

ram82 said:


> have the troy bilt flex aerator.not really impressed.it probably gets 1" plugs for me.its actually more usefull if your renovating.it loosens up dirt and holes are minimal so it creates nice seeding area.the dethatcher works great but it is pricey.well built machine.starts first pull and I only use it a couple times a year.i would by the mower for the hell of it but bag is 200$ dollars.


Too bad. Do you put stuff on to weigh it down?

Seems like a great home owner option if executed properly. I think they hit the nail on the head with this idea. I want an aerator, a chipper, etc, but I do not want to pay for, store or maintain a dozen engines that I only use 1 or 2 times a year.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

I put cinder blocks on it which brings up another point.can be hard to turn with the cinder blocks.sometimes it slides even with straps on.the product is commercial built.the engine is powerfull and will pull you.cant compare aerator to a commercial aerator because I've never rented one but I don't get plugs on my lawn the way I suppose I should.have pressure washer also and water pump And they work excellent.i would get the mower as a backup to my timemaster but 200$ for a bag is ridiculous.everything else is priced fairly.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Jeff20 said:


> I can't remember who posted this before, but I got it from here. Go to Home Depo's main page, scroll to bottom. Click on truck & tool rental. Then scroll to bottom, click on used tools for sale, type in zip. Then click on lawn & garden.


I think you might be talking about me. If you watch this video I talk about it and the unit I bought....


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Oh man this is really neat.

I saw these at home depot but didnt know they made an aerator.

Doesn't seem like it penetrates real deep...but still a viable option


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

craigdt said:


> Oh man this is really neat.
> 
> I saw these at home depot but didnt know they made an aerator.
> 
> Doesn't seem like it penetrates real deep...but still a viable option


The depth is interesting. I have recently tried a Toro hydraulic model that is almost $5k new, the Ryan a Bluebird and a Classen. They all advertise these wonderful 3-4" plug lengths but NONE of the ones I used produced that size. If you read their materials they tell you to check the hole depth and the hole is a bit deeper than the plug but not a big difference. Toro has a promo video and they shows the plugs and even in that video they are 2" at best. I think some of those sizes are in a perfect situation.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

What about a riding mower/lawn tractor with a tow-behind aerator? That way you can also use the mower for, well, mowing and stuff.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Can anyone recommend an aerator that's not 1000's of dollars? I don't mind if it's not too wide so long as it's powered. Really hated having to rent a trailer and machine last year.


I just bought one off Home Depot website for 750


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

stotea said:


> What about a riding mower/lawn tractor with a tow-behind aerator? That way you can also use the mower for, well, mowing and stuff.


That's what I use, but with my ztr.

Load that sucker up with weight and it will do 3" plugs.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Yeah I've been keeping a close eye on that home depot link, bookmarked and checking it daily.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Austinite said:


> Yeah I've been keeping a close eye on that home depot link, bookmarked and checking it daily.


home depot site shows 3 classen core aerators for $670 in the north DFW area.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Definitely worth searching the surrounding areas. I bought quite a bit of gear from RI that was so aggressively priced that I couldn't resist. Most I traded for other gear on Craigslist. They have sold a lot of their summer stuff at the moment but you will see another big sell off in the Spring.


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

ram82 said:


> have the troy bilt flex aerator.not really impressed.it probably gets 1" plugs for me.its actually more usefull if your renovating.it loosens up dirt and holes are minimal so it creates nice seeding area.the dethatcher works great but it is pricey.well built machine.starts first pull and I only use it a couple times a year.i would by the mower for the hell of it but bag is 200$ dollars.


This attachment, like all other flex options is now almost impossible to get your hands on. I've been calling everyone and even troybilt themselves and I was told they may make more in october but other than NOS or used nobody has them for sale. If anyone is selling the attachment I would purchase it if it was near me in SE Michigan.


----------

